# Happy Birthday Seamus!!!



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, man!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a great one!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great one!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Seamus.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

*frosty the snowman moment* Happy birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

HB to you


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Why thank you all!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a happy b-day.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Seamus! :> Hope you had a great day!


----------

